

Show HN: Weatu – Simple and effective trip planner - z0rch
http://weatu.com

======
tfrank377
I hope the schedule interacts with Google Calendar because it would be useful
to have it in both places, since my calendar syncs with my phone. Looks useful
though.

~~~
z0rch
Thanks for the feedback!

I'm definitely considering this, however for the sake of simplicity it is not
implemented in the current prototype.

Right now I'm investigating how many people at all are struggling with
planning their trips.

~~~
tfrank377
No problem. That is understandable, depends on the trip for me. Some I just
want to be chill, with little scheduling, others I want to do everything I
can.

